# Anyone else want this snow gone?



## snoseek (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm doing a little rain dance right now, it seems to be working. Got back from Tahoe last week to a considerable amount of snow...got here too early. I want this snow gone, I want to ride asap. A little snow in the mtns would be ok but this southern ne shit needs to melt and dry. Soon enough.

Anyone else stoked on the melt?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

No more snow where I live. It is depressing!


----------



## Nick (Mar 12, 2013)

What? This thread makes no sense.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 12, 2013)

IDK, i skied at Cannon yesterday and decided I would rather just start riding season now


----------



## bvibert (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm anxious to start riding, but not ready for the snow to be gone yet.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 13, 2013)

Nick said:


> What? This thread makes no sense.



He wants to mountain bike.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 13, 2013)

snoseek said:


> IDK, i skied at Cannon yesterday and decided I would rather just start riding season now



Then why did you come back?? Got to be some great riding at the lower elevations around Tahoe right? No need to rain on our parade.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 13, 2013)

Move this s*** to the MTB section!  Don't want to hear it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Move this s*** to the MTB section!  Don't want to hear it.



+1


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Move this s*** to the MTB section!  Don't want to hear it.



It is in the bike section!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to mountain and road biking season!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> It is in the bike section!



Taptalk doesn't show the thread it is in. Sorry I hope you have a great bike season when it starts. Maybe I try it this year.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 13, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> It is in the bike section!



Haha!!  App doesn't show the section. My bad, carry on....


----------



## snoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Not meaning to offend, just sort of a wake up call for the riders on here after the winter break.

I'm here so early because I traded my spring to play in the fall in Fruita/Moab and the local stuff in Tahoe...no regrets at all and It's definitely time to make some money as I'm broke as hell!!! Best case scenerio it rains from Concord south and dumps from Plymouth north.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 13, 2013)

snoseek said:


> Not meaning to offend, just sort of a wake up call for the riders on here after the winter break.
> 
> I'm here so early because I traded my spring to play in the fall in Fruita/Moab and the local stuff in Tahoe...no regrets at all and It's definitely time to make some money as I'm broke as hell!!! Best case scenerio it rains from Concord south and dumps from Plymouth north.



I hear ya, was really just busting balls.  In looking forward to a good riding season too. Love the spring when you can get multiple activities in the same week. Last week I snowboarded, XC skied, and kayaked. Need to get some MTB in there too. The clock change definitely helps.

The problem in SE Mass right now is less about snow and more about storm damage. The amount of trees that came down in Nemo is almost beyond compression. Literally hundreds and hundreds of trees across the trails I ride.  This is the typical view....


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2013)

Go get some marathon winter bike tires!!!!


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Cheese (Mar 13, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> The amount of trees that came down in Nemo is almost beyond compression.



Compression?


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 13, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Compression?
> 
> View attachment 8253



F'ing autocorrect.....comprehension.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 13, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> I hear ya, was really just busting balls. In looking forward to a good riding season too. Love the spring when you can get multiple activities in the same week. Last week I snowboarded, XC skied, and kayaked. Need to get some MTB in there too. The clock change definitely helps.
> 
> The problem in SE Mass right now is less about snow and more about storm damage. The amount of trees that came down in Nemo is almost beyond compression. Literally hundreds and hundreds of trees across the trails I ride. This is the typical view....
> View attachment 8251



Looks like a great obstacle.  Cut off the pungy stick branches and you couls ride up and down it.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 13, 2013)

I've got a big group of people I ride with. The ones that don't ski are really bitching this year about the snow / weather. Just this week I received a bunch of emails from the complainers. 
Don't worry,  unfortunately for most of us on this site it'll happen too soon.


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2013)

I road and mountain bike but i rather be skiing so I will take more snow or a very gradual warm up with cold nights!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 13, 2013)

loving daylight savings...after work rides in the daylight are back on the agenda


----------



## dlague (Mar 14, 2013)

True!  I usually ride during lunch though.  Even during the Winter if the roads are fairly dry that is.  Coldest day road biking 23 degrees - I figured if I ski in those temps I can ride!  Only takes a couple of miles to heat up to where you are comfortable!


----------



## Euler (Mar 14, 2013)

snoseek said:


> I'm doing a little rain dance right now, it seems to be working. Got back from Tahoe last week to a considerable amount of snow...got here too early. I want this snow gone, I want to ride asap. A little snow in the mtns would be ok but this southern ne shit needs to melt and dry. Soon enough.
> 
> Anyone else stoked on the melt?


no


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2013)

Still not wishing for the snow to melt... but the MTB itch is starting to grow...

I guess I'm indifferent to the local snow at this point...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 20, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Still not wishing for the snow to melt... but the MTB itch is starting to grow...
> 
> I guess I'm indifferent to the local snow at this point...


Is the bike ready to go or in pieces?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Is the bike ready to go or in pieces?



It's neither ready to go, or in pieces.  It's in the same exact state as it was in when I finished my last ride.  I've been working 65-70+ hours a week since then, not much time for much else.  I can't wait for that to end and going back to 40 hours/week... which I guess in a way means I want the snow to be gone too..


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 21, 2013)

bvibert said:


> It's neither ready to go, or in pieces.  It's in the same exact state as it was in when I finished my last ride.  I've been working 65-70+ hours a week since then, not much time for much else.  I can't wait for that to end and going back to 40 hours/week... which I guess in a way means I want the snow to be gone too..



When do they swtich to just weekend operation?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> When do they swtich to just weekend operation?



When it stops snowing.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 21, 2013)

bvibert said:


> When it stops snowing.



Is it snowing there now?


----------



## Conrad (Mar 21, 2013)

Some of the best skiing of the year is still to be had!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Is it snowing there now?



No, but it snowed Monday into Tuesday.  It would be dumb to close a ski area on a snow day...  Now that we're open for the week we'll stay open, it's less confusing that way...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm in no rush to end skiing but definitely looking forward to post- work rides either on the mtb or road bike. Until this last storm, we were poised to start road riding this week. Now it will take a while to get them in shape. Bike all week, ski all weekend. So looking forward to it


----------



## boston_e (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not nececarially wanting the snow gone, but when it does go, I'll be equally psyched for some mountain biking, surfing and fishing!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay, now that Sundown is done on Saturday I'm ready for the CT snow to be gone!  Gotta get some sun to dry the trails out...


----------



## drjeff (Apr 4, 2013)

I'd be fine if about a month ago, all the snow SOUTH of the Mass Pike was gone! Being purely selfish, heck if it never snowed South of the Mass Pike with the exception of a few days around Christmas time and in the immediate vicinity of ski areas South of the Pike during the rest of the winter, I'd be fine with that!


----------



## snoseek (Apr 5, 2013)

Got my bike back today.....new everthing, rides so nice...no more avid brakes!!!
Just did a quick after work night spin after work, skiing sun/mon, back to after work rides tuesday. I love this time of year!


----------

